# Manual for Avtex W102D LCD TV



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

We have just bought a Avtex W102D LCD TV/DVD but the manual is missing, it will probably be Monday now until I can organise a manual to be sent as there don't seem to be any downloads on the Internet. Does anyone have one of these TVs that could give me some info from the manual, especially mounting distance from a wall as I am going to make my own bracket to mount it, but there will probably be a minimum distance for ventilation, also setting up instructions would be helpful.
MANY THANKS in anticipation
Paul


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Distance from wall is normally not a problem as LCD's ventilate from the top.


Regards


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Peter, there are a few vents in the back as well as top & bottom, I want to put it almost right against the wal with about a 5-10mm space, l but with these vents I had better see what the manual states as a minimum distance.

Paul


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tv*

We have the W152D user manual. I can scan & email some pages if that would help


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You can email or phone Avtex, im sure they will help you out. Im not sure if they are open tomorrow?? As you say, it may have to wait until Monday.

http://www.avtex.uk.com/contact/


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: tv*



dinger said:


> We have the W152D user manual. I can scan & email some pages if that would help


That would be great dinger if you don't mind, as I want to make a bracket & set it all up tomorrow if I can, I will PM you my email address.
MANY THANKS
Paul


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: tv*



PaulandJackie said:


> dinger said:
> 
> 
> > We have the W152D user manual. I can scan & email some pages if that would help
> ...


Thanks for the info dinger, unfortunately The info you sent didn't have the distance from the wall, nether-less I cant read properly & didn't realise it was the W152D that you have, the distances from the wall might be different.
THANKS anyway for trying to help
Paul


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tv*

Don't quite understand what you are trying to do,as bracket supplied dictates distance from wall. We brought a £12.99 arm bracket from Wilkinsons which did the job.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not aware of any concerns you will have mounting the TV. So long as its not flush with the mounting wall, I cant invisage any issues. The units dont get particulaly hot, but the best bracket I can reccomend is from Grade

It is very slim and allows the television to be securely mounted, whilst allowing it to be removed for security. You will still be able to ultilise the flip out stand on the unit because of the nominal weight of the bracket.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Chris,
I have ordered the grade one from your link, I was planning on making one myself because of where & how we planned to mount the TV, but when we got the motor-home from storage today, decided to mount the TV in a different place which the Grade quick realise will be ideal & a lot lighter than the normal metal ones.
THANKS AGAIN Paul


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Your more than welcome.

If anyone else requires a photocopy of the Avtex W102D manual, please let us know.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes Chichester


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Chris of Premier Motorhomes for emailing me those pages from the manual, its much appreciated.

THANKS AGAIN
Paul


----------

